# Excel 2010 will not open .tsv files



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am having a problem opening a .tsv file with office 2010 running windows 7 on multiple machines.

Here is the situation:
I am exporting a document from Oracle. The file is in the .tsv format. It prompts me to open or save. Of course if I try either it tells me I need to set a default program to open the file. I search for the Excel program from my Office/Office14 file. Click Ok and then when I double click on the file to open it nothing happens.
I have tried manually setting the default association and it will never open the file.
This works flawlessly on a windows xp machine running Office 2007 or before. 2010 Excel is the only problem we have had.
I have only been able to trick it into using Excel so far. When it asks me to save the document I chose a location and type .xls after the file name. When I open it there is an error message and I have to resave it, but then it works.

If it was me I wouldnt worry about this, but I have 100 users that may start having this issue and they will not want to deal with it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you familiar enough with the registry to copy the file association from XP to the other machine via a reg file?


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

Try this:

"Start" - "Default Programs" - "Associate a file type with a program"
highlight .tsv
click on "Change program"
select Excel if it's listed...
if not listed, click on the down arrow to the right of Other Programs
select Excel if it's listed...
if not listed there, Browse to where the excel.exe is located
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14


----------



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

@HiTechCoach
Yes I tried that. Even if I make the default program for the .tsv file Excel, it still will not open. I click on the file, it thinks for a second, then doesnt do anything. I have seen someone else with the same problem on these forums about 4-6 months ago and they could not figure out a solution either.


----------



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

@Elvandil
I know a little bit about registry edits, but I would not know what to do when transfering file association from XP to Win7. I may be wrong but it doesnt sound like this will work. I am able to associate a .tsv file with Excel. Once I do that the file will just not open. I can get it to open in word and notepad, but of course the contents are all messed up.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

My understanidng is that a .tsv file is in a *T*ab *S*eparated *V*alue format.

Have you tried to import the file instead of directly opening the file?


----------



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

HiTechCoach said:


> My understanidng is that a .tsv file is in a *T*ab *S*eparated *V*alue format.
> 
> Have you tried to import the file instead of directly opening the file?


You are correct on the file format name.

Do you mean importing it as in saving it to my computer first and then opening the file?
If yes, then yes I have tried saving it to my desktop and then opening it.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

Try this:

To import a file into the current opened worksheet go to the *Data Tab*. then click the *From Text.* You should get the import wizard when you can set the options for tab delimited.


----------



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

HiTechCoach said:


> Try this:
> 
> To import a file into the current opened worksheet go to the *Data Tab*. then click the *From Text.* You should get the import wizard when you can set the options for tab delimited.


Importing the file like you explained does work. Thank you for that. 
Do you think there is a way to somehow set this up so that the end user does not have to import it every time? I have users that export Data from Oracle all day and this could get tedious for them.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad to hear the import worked for you.


Without doing an Excel Macros your options are:

1) Use a format when exporting from Oracle that Excel can Open directly.

2) Use the Excel import function to import a .tsv if that is all Oracle can export.


What are your options for export formats? 

When exporting from Oracle is .tsv the only format or just the default format?


----------



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

HiTechCoach said:


> Glad to hear the import worked for you.
> 
> Without doing an Excel Macros your options are:
> 
> ...


As of right now .tsv is my only choice. I will get with our Oracle team and see if there is a way to change it to a different default format.

But looks like unless Microsoft or Oracle comes up with a fix my only option is to import for now.
Its kind of dumb, I am able to open a .tsv with Excel from Office XP, 2003 and 2007. Office 2010 is the only trouble I have had.


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

That is interesting that the previous versions.

After reading this page:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/e...-that-are-supported-in-excel-HP010352464.aspx

I have something for you to try: Change the file extension from .tsv to .txt then try to open the file.


----------



## Quimby15 (Dec 17, 2010)

@HiTechCoach
Thanks for all of your help and after doing further testing, I found out that there is something wrong with the machine I was trying to do this on. I am not sure what the issue is yet, going to try and reinstall Office and see if that fixes it.
I went to another client machine and did the file association just like normal and it worked.
It may have to do with some sort of security setting that I am missing in the new office. 
All of this doesnt solve the problem I have on the test machine, but if it comes down to it, I can wipe it and start over now that I know its a specific machine having the problem.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## HiTechCoach (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update.

Before reintalling the office 2010 you might try to do a repair. 

I would also check to see if all the Excel components have been installed.

If you do reinstall:

1) uninstall Office
2) Reboot. I would acutally reboot twice. 
3) Install Office with the option for a complete install if you have the space.


----------

